# Iwonta Ikonta



## compur (Mar 12, 2020)

I recently found this Zeiss Super Ikonta 531 at an estate sale and bought it for peanuts. Great condition too.







Pocket size medium format (645 on 120) with rangefinder. Lens is 75/3.5 Zeiss T Opton-Tessar.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 12, 2020)

IwanaKonta too.
That camera has a great look.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2020)

I wanted one 25 years ago, but before e-Bay, they were hard to find.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice piece with super nice glass.


----------



## compur (Mar 12, 2020)

I've owned regular Ikontas before but this is my first Super. The Supers have rangefinders and best glass and they ooze build quality.

When I first got it I thought the rangefinder didn't work and I was trying to figure out how to access it for repairs. Then I found that little "magnifying glass" gadget hidden beside the lens and flipped it up. D'oh! The rangefinder works perfectly. Those sneaky Germans!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 12, 2020)

Interesting find......


----------



## star camera company (Mar 18, 2020)

The sharpness in the negatives will Amaze you!


----------



## Dany (Mar 21, 2020)

Very nice camera !.
I possess in my collection a copy of this model with a different  Schneider Kreuuznach Xenar lens


----------

